# HELP WHERE CAN I FIND THIS



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

I bought one of these second hand and I LOVE THIS CRATE! Doors open either direction, very heavy duty, drainage around inside of crate and the door goes over the top and bottom to secure it from those that want to dig and pull open the door.

It is made By DOGLOO and says INNOVATOR on the side. I have searched and search online but I fear it is no longer being made. I found one for sale in Hawaii second hand but shipping is too high from that state.

Anyone know where I can get one? NEW or NOT...The size on this is XLARGE and is 36" long...it also came in a natural color.

HELP I want another one or two or more...will pay shipping


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

They are actually made by "Petmate." 

http://www.petmate.com/Products/Furrarri__21769.aspx

They're now known as the "Furarri." 

If you google "Petmate Furarri" you can find a couple of places online where they are sold, or contact Petmate to find someone in your area


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That looks exactly like the Petmate Furrarri line: http://www.petmate.com/Products/Furrarri__21769.aspx

The XL size is 36" long, just like the Dogloo brand. 

ETA: Ha - someone beat me to it!


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

THANKS I KNEW I ASKED AT THE RIGHT PLACE.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

The ONLY place I could find an XL Furrari ( I recently hunted one down after a lot of agony, wailing and gnashing of teeth) is here: 

http://www.carealotpets.com/item-detail/?ItemID=11253B 

And yes, only the tacky bright blue is available. 

Don't ask me what it cost to ship out to WA... you don't want to know.









But I LOVE the Furrarri, and I really really wanted one. 
Good luck. I hope you can find it locally.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

http://www.upco.com/cgi-bin/Upcol.storefront/4b4f11c30014dda0ea72c0a80aa50708/Search/Run

Found it at Upco.com for $99.00 and the shipping is FREE....!!!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I still have the innovators - 3 of them. That's how old my crates are.


----------

